# Rolex vs. Breitling



## Airwolf

What do you think is a better watch, Rolex or Breitling?... no considering gold details... I mean a comparison as time machines.


----------



## rik

It's a Bretiling forum:-s, I would have thought the answers are going to be fairly predictable, but I think you'll find that we admire the R brand but, for various reasons, (be it styling, aviation heritage, or merely fear of the fabled Breitling gods!) that we prefer Breitling.


----------



## davey vermaak

Hi and welcome.

As my learned friend Rik says, we hang here because we love this brand.

Me, I've only ever seen 2 Rolex styles I like....The Prince and the 18k white gold Yachtmaster II......both out of my price range.

I have loved aviation as long as I can remember, and Breitling sort of ties me into it, and I love the fact their range is so varied, and well manufactured.

Quality, style and presence.

That for me sums up Breitling.

Davey


----------



## spogehead

I like both, own neither, but both will be in my little collection in the next year or two hopefully. I think they are quite different and Breitling in particular has quite a unique style 

As the chaps have mentioned you will probably get the obvious response from the Breilting forum, you may get a more balanced response if you post on the public forum. Although there are a ton of X vs Y threads about at the mo.


----------



## Clem

I've got a Breitling (Super Avenger) and my father owns 2 Rolex (President and Cellini Prince).

Both have merits and few faults (if any :-!)

BUT.....

When it comes to styling, THAT is a matter of perspective.

Both are gorgeous but I find that Rolex has that understated beauty while the Breitling is more bold.

I'm a fan of the bold and my father a fan of the understated. 
(Then again he said that Panerais were plain and I love them so.... :rodekaart)


----------



## Dracha

I own both , both are great watches \both have their own strong and weak points . Both keep time

if you want a good watch you cant go wrong with either brand, or one of the many other brands out there . Its all a matter of taste


----------



## Ames

For some reason Rolex just don't do it for me. I have a Breitling, several Omega's, and several Tags. I seem to like every brand except Rolex. I'll probably have to buy one soon just so I have one.


----------



## GoldenBear

They are both great brands. No way you can say one is better than the other, unless the question was rhetorical.


----------



## findo-400

As GoldenBear says, you can't say one is better than the other. 

It's a pointless question that has been posted here time and time again. 

For me, like Davey, I'm into aviation, and have wanted to own a Breitling since my teens. AND THAT WASN'T YESTERDAY, because it is the aviators watch. 

To me the Rolex brand doesn't know where it is. They sponsor Golf, Tennis, Sailing, and a host of other things, and that is one of the many reasons I don't have time (no pun intended) for them. Breitling is loyal to the aviation industry and is synonymous with it, and that is something that I respect about the brand. Rolex may be better known but Breitling is more exclusive IMHO. Even TAG stick to motorsport. 

Of course Rolex would probably argue that they cater for all. Doesn't cut it with me I'm afraid.

As time machines? I don't know, I don't do much time travelling. As time pieces? Well we all know that a Breitling is a "Wrist Instrument" not just a time piece. Accuracy of one against the other? Frankly, who cares really, all mine are COSC certified, and I don't loose any sleep over worrying if I have lost a phemtosecond over the last week.

But as we all say here, if we all liked the same things then it would be a pretty boring place.

Whatever your "bag", wear it in good health.:-!


----------



## tj5515

I think they are both very similar, other than aesthetics. The only difference is that Rolex charges way more money, which makes them more desirable to many people. I dont think either is necessarily better though.

Breitling is certainly a better value though, imo..

I personally think that Rolexes are much too conservative looking, except for the Daytona which I am in love with. Id love to have a Daytona with the meteorite dial. Maybe one day...

EDIT: just like this one
http://cgi.ebay.com/Rolex-Daytona-W...tcZphotoQQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## trueblue40

I have always liked watches, but have only recently been in the position to purchase an 'expensive' watch.

I never even considered Rolex even though it is THE brand that i had heard of constantly while growing up.

I wanted something that I KNEW was quality on my wrist without everyone else having to know it as well, just because of the name on the dial.

I discovered Breitling by accident really and am so glad i did. It epitomises
everything i was looking for in a watch, - build quality, history, reliability, wide range, and, from my (albeit rare) contact with Breitling UK & it's dealers, an unflinching commitment to customer care & workmanship.

I doubt i would ever buy a Rolex, they just don't do it for me

If you stopped a hundred men, (or women) in the street and asked them to name 5 famous quality watch brands, how many do you think would include Breitling in their list. I bet it would be much less than half.

You'd invariably get: Rolex, Omega, Tag Heuer, Seiko, etc, etc 

I've got a nice watch, not everyone needs to know about it.

That's why, (after this bit of a rant :-x), i choose Breitling over Rolex.


----------



## HelloNasty1

So nice and peaceful on the Breitling Forum, normally there would be some serious flames on this topic by now. They are both so different from each other, I do not think per say one is better than the other as they can stand on their own merits.


----------



## Texcowboy9

I own both, but if you mean what is the biggest bang for the buck? Breitling!:-!


----------



## SnapIT

I think we can all now retire to the bar gentlemen. Nine holes is plenty on an hot day. The drinks are on me . Nice hitting!


----------



## Hacker

Coke vs Pepsi, Chevy vs Ford, Nikon vs Canon, Rolex vs Breitling....

In all of these, there are strengths and weaknesses, and ultimately it is a choice of personal preference for the purchaser.


----------



## eqdok2007

I have more Breitlings (3 and more on the way) than I have Rolex (1).
Price and good value is an issue to me. 

That said, Rolex has the best automatic travel watch - the Rolex GMT II. The quick change hour hands (without affecting the minute hand) is a huge advantage. Breitling really ought to incorporate that feature in its own Colt GMT.


----------



## SNK

I own both so have no bias. Breitling are better value with more variety. I favour tool watches so would put the Rolex Sub at the top of the function / beauty list. I wear both Date and non-date and it is a great watch. I really don't think you can compare brands. Both have strengths and some weaknesses. At the end of the day you wear the watch, NOT the brand.


----------



## peters

I have chosen Breitling to collect because the watches and Brand speaks to my aesthetic sence. Im sure Rolex's are also awsome but having tryed them on, they did'nt make me either warm or cold. When wearing a Breitling I definitly feel a sence of pleasure that I dont get from the Rolex.

Having said that, I must mention that I have yet to have a Daytona on my wrist. Im sure That this model will get me interested. Unfortunatly the price of it is really high.... 
Pete


----------



## B-ling88

I own both and I love them both. But I do find some models on Rolex's are over priced but you can tell the difference in material quality. One thing I've noticed is the new style Oyster clasp they use on the newer Rolex's and it snaps so crisply similair to like how a real dupont lighter sounds. With the Breitlings bracelet on some models I find it being a little bit flimsy, the clasp feels loose, doesn't snap in nicely. By saying this I'm not bashing on Breitling and they're still a good all around brand. All in all Breitling is a better value and more affordable. 

Personally I think both watches are very different styled. Rolex with it's smaller diameter cases, simple classic dials and dressier looks..to me they suit more for the older crowd out there. While with Breitling, big cases, busier dial, polished shiny cases, and rugged titanium/brushed cases as well. To me the looks suits more for the younger crowd. This is why Breitling's marketing has raised alot in the past few years because kid's these days just love them. Just my thoughts on both;-)


----------



## chgo

I own both.
Same overall perceived quality.
The manufactured movement on the Rolex is more subtle.
The Navitimer bracelet is fantastic.

(old pic)


----------



## VillageIdiot

findo-400 said:


> To me the Rolex brand doesn't know where it is. They sponsor Golf, Tennis, Sailing, and a host of other things, and that is one of the many reasons I don't have time (no pun intended) for them. Breitling is loyal to the aviation industry and is synonymous with it, and that is something that I respect about the brand.


Breitling for Bentley?
Aeromarine range?


----------



## OB59

WOW! Christian that's about as classic a trio as you could assemble.. Very Nice.:-!


----------



## alpine0000

findo-400 said:


> Breitling is loyal to the aviation industry and is synonymous with it, and that is something that I respect about the brand...


None of the superocean watches (the regular S.O., the steelfish, and heritage) are aviation watches, they are all dive watches. As is the Seawolf and all of the Colts (down the to Colt Oceane). Thats why they are rated at such insane waterproof depths! you dont need 2000M of water resistance for flying b-) (to be fair, you dont need that deep for diving, either... :roll Now that I think about it, Breitling for Bentley watches are not aviation either... In fact, about half of Breitlings watches arent considered to be suitable flight watches by any pilot who uses a watch for such. (most pilots dont use their watches anymore anyways, they have high-tech equipment on airplanes these days). With that said, I LOVE Breitlings, and I own one... but the whole "Aviation" thing they have going on is more of a marketing thing (i know, flame me. and, i know, they do have a handful of great, classic flight watches)



findo-400 said:


> ...Even TAG stick to motorsport.


Perhaps you havent seen the Tag's that are marketed to the "golf community" these days - endorsed by none other than... Tiger Woods!


----------



## findo-400

Guys.

I think I said "synonymous with aviation" not exclusive to".....



> Originally posted by *VillageIdiot*
> Breitling for Bentley?
> Aeromarine range?


Breitling for Bentley?
Fair point, but I think you'll find that they make the clock for the road car in addition to the watches, so sponsoring the team is kind of a natural progression.

Aeromarime range?
I think the "Aero" bit is a kind of a giveaway.



> Originally posted by *alpine0000*
> None of the superocean watches (the regular S.O., the steelfish, and heritage) are aviation watches, they are all dive watches. As is the Seawolf and all of the Colts (down the to Colt Oceane). Thats why they are rated at such insane waterproof depths! you dont need 2000M of water resistance for flying (to be fair, you dont need that deep for diving, either... ) Now that I think about it, Breitling for Bentley watches are not aviation either... In fact, about half of Breitlings watches arent considered to be suitable flight watches by any pilot who uses a watch for such. (most pilots dont use their watches anymore anyways, they have high-tech equipment on airplanes these days). With that said, I LOVE Breitlings, and I own one... but the whole "Aviation" thing they have going on is more of a marketing thing (i know, flame me. and, i know, they do have a handful of great, classic flight watches)


As I said synonymous with............"you dont need 2000M of water resistance for flying"....I think were getting silly now. Also, I think you'll find a number of our eminent pilots have used their Breitling Dalton calculators when flying. "the whole "Aviation" thing they have going on is more of a marketing thing". Breitling started making instument panel clocks for aircraft in 1936 and were adopted by the RAF as suppliers in about 1942 (I think). Considering accurate time keeping is kind of important to accurate navigation, I think there is a bit more of a link and history to aviation than just a marketing gimmick.

and.....



> Perhaps you havent seen the Tag's that are marketed to the "golf community" these days - endorsed by none other than... Tiger Woods!


That's right Tiger Woods *endorses *TAG watches and by that they are marketed to us in the golf fraternity, but I am unaware of any golf championship that is exclusively *sponsored* by TAG. (Kimmi Raikkonen, Fernando Alonso, Lewis Hamilton and granted, Maria Sharapova also endorse the brand). Having a large number of celebs. endorsing your product, isn't quite the same as sponsoring an event or a team. Apart from Bentley, which we've already discussed, I can't think of anything else other than aviation teams, aircraft or aviation record attempts, that Breitling sponsor.

But hey, I'm here to learn, and every day's a school day.:-!


----------



## alpine0000

findo-400 said:


> Aeromarime range?
> I think the "Aero" bit is a kind of a giveaway.


what about the "marine" in the word? isnt that a give away (for diving)?

not to mention the fact that they (the superocean series) are marketed as dive watches... not aviation watches

youre right, breitling does have an aviation history, and, as i said earlier, they have a few great classic flight watches. i dont think any of it is a "gimmick" (hey, i own a breitling that i love very much!). i was just saying that breitling is not "strictly" aviation 

besides, the reality of it is... almost no pilot uses his wristwatch anymore (or lets just say "needs to use" his wristwatch anymore) to assist in flying. airplane technology has come a long way since breitling started making watches... (im not saying breitling watches arent capable, or wouldnt make a great backup instrument for a pilot, though)


----------



## findo-400

> Originally posted by *alpine0000*
> i was just saying that breitling is not "strictly" aviation


Just for the record, I never said Breitling was strictly aviation. I said it was synonymous with aviation, there is a difference.


----------



## Hacker

alpine0000 said:


> besides, the reality of it is... almost no pilot uses his wristwatch anymore (or lets just say "needs to use" his wristwatch anymore) to assist in flying. airplane technology has come a long way since breitling started making watches... (im not saying breitling watches arent capable, or wouldnt make a great backup instrument for a pilot, though)


Hmmm. I wonder what I've been doing for the last 10 years I've been flying fighters and referencing my watch.

Why didn't somebody tell me this earlier?!



Actually, there are many important needs for an accurate and robust watch in the modern cockpit. Also...remember that a pilot doesn't do ALL of his work in the cockpit of an airplane. A watch is needed for planning and all kinds of other related endeavors to the actual stick-and-rudder flying.


----------



## rik

When I first spotted this thread I thought, oh no, there's going to be a some nasty R v B posts, but we're so polite here we start scrapping amongst ourselves instead!!:-d So in the words of the great Gene Genie:

Play nice lads 'or I'll come round your house and stamp on all your toys!':-d

Actually I might send Lou, he looks scarier than I do. Or Hacker, I get the impression he's got access to better toys than most of us! BTW Hacker, if you're ever over North Devon, I'll be the one with the big ears, looking up!

Perhaps the Aeromarine was designed for the pilots aboard the Skydiver from UFO?! OK, I've gone too far now . . . 'night.


----------



## alpine0000

Hacker said:


> Hmmm. I wonder what I've been doing for the last 10 years I've been flying fighters and referencing my watch.
> 
> Why didn't somebody tell me this earlier?!


i did say "didnt need to use" his watch, not "didnt use" his watch. is there anything your watch can do as far as flight calculations that the instrument panel in the plane cant? (unless youre flying a really old plane. haha)

also, i said "almost no pilots", not "all pilots". 

but we need to start playing nice. LOL. this is getting out of control! :-! this is turning into an analysis of every single word we type. sheesh!

im a breitling fan and have no beef with breitlings or their heritage!

i choose breitling over rolex! b-)


----------



## findo-400

> Originally posted by *alpine0000*
> is there anything your watch can do as far as flight calculations that the instrument panel in the plane cant?


but as Hacker says........


> Originally posted by *Hacker*
> Also...remember that a pilot doesn't do ALL of his work in the cockpit of an airplane. A watch is needed for planning and all kinds of other related endeavors to the actual stick-and-rudder flying.


I sometimes use the B-1 for some of the fuel and flight time calculations, as I find it less cumbersome than trailing the instrument panel from the plane into the ops. room.:-d


----------



## ffeelliixx

If I'm not mistaken, the Aeromarine line is marketed as an all-purpose watch, suitable for earth, air, and sea. Pilots and divers are both welcome, thus the word, aeromarine. 

Personally, I see the line as a diver line, but I think Breitling included the word "aero" because of its ties to aviation.

-FLX


----------



## srmdalt

I am in the process of ordering a breitling cockpit, and plan to pick up a rolex GMT master within a year. ATM, I prefer the breitling because of style. Yes, the Rolex is overpriced when looking at it from a pragmatic standpoint, but so are all watches over 1K. Rolex is just "more" overpriced. Having said that, Rolex does employ some more expensive manufacturing processes in their construction, as everyone around here probably knows. Things like the higher grade SS and all the expense that goes into an in-house movement. I don't know that that makes them "better," in terms of practical toughness or functionality, in fact I doubt it. But it does help to foster a more exclusive image, and a lot of what we pay for in this world relates to image, whether we are aware of it or not.

Personally, I think most people who dis Rolex as being overpriced, or not enough bang for the buck are sort of rebelling against the mainstream, yuppie image, which goes along with Rolex, Gucci, Luis Vaton, BMW, Mercedes, etc. All of these are quality products, that sell for way more then they cost to make. 90% of what we purchase in modern times has very little real, functional value-- you could have paid thousands less for your house, car, watch, clothes, etc, and been perfectly comfortable, no doubt. Unless you are of quite limited means, or very ascetic, you are using disposable income to have fun. Rolex is fun, partly because of it's image. So is Breitling. The same, but also different.

Well, I am glad I don't have to read my own posts, talk about long-winded.


----------



## GoldenBear

People that Dis Rolex are likely people that can't afford one. Just like complaining about the MPG or seating capacity of a Ferrari. Breitling makes some nice watches. My 1st choice will always be a Rolex. It is a personal preference. Why can't people just buy the watch they want and enjoy it without having to disparage the other brands and start some "branding war". One mans Breitling is another mans Omega.


----------



## SnapIT

Hear hear Golden Bear, and with that this thread will be allowed to rest in peace as I'm going to close it before it descends into horological navel gazing of the extreme variety.
Thank you all for your thoughtful contributions.

Back to watches.


----------

